

Founders at Work: Steve Wozniak  - wallflower
http://www.foundersatwork.com/steve-wozniak.html

======
bmalicoat
Love this bit, like to him it was an easy task...

"Then it was just a matter of designing logic to put dots on a TV screen that
add up to the letters of the alphabet and spell out what's coming from another
computer far away."

